# Greatest Rock Drummer of all Time



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Who was the greatest rock drummer all time. Wait for poll


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Double post (subliminally inspired by Bruford)


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Jaki Liebezeit (Can) would be my choice ... can't believe he isn't on here, unless you just haven't heard him 

Ringo Starr :lol: 

(Fyi, Bill Bruford is listed twice)

Of those on the poll, I'd go with Charlie Watts or Bill Bruford (but just once, not twice :tiphat


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I voted for Ginger Baker. Of course I also wanted to vote for Terry Bozio and Bill Bruford (you put him in twice!), but you were smart enough to prevent me voting for three best drummers


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Keith Moon or Neil Peart (or Bonham) are all excellent selections, and one of them will surely win (unless there's enough biased Beatles fans to select Starr)


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Casebearer said:


> I voted for Ginger Baker. Of course I also wanted to vote for Terry Bozio and Bill Bruford (you put him in twice!), but you were smart enough to prevent me voting for three best drummers


Baker was great, probably my second. Mitchell up there too.

But for me, Moon was just at a different level from all the rest


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Bruford on twice because he played for 2 great bands... ok, just a screwup


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

AfterHours said:


> Jaki Liebezeit (Can) would be my choice ... can't believe he isn't on here, unless you just haven't heard him
> 
> Ringo Starr :lol:
> 
> ...


He didn't quite make the cut, and not only on my list.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> He didn't quite make the cut, and not only on my list.


Well, it's your poll, and many of the choices are good/excellent, and as expected. Ringo Starr is the only one I outright disagree with because he was so mundane, not an extraordinary drummer at all. If you're not really looking for drummers who elevated the talent to an entirely new art, creating whole sound worlds/environments with the instrument that had never been attempted before, then I can see why you wouldn't include Liebezeit.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Jaki Liebezeit:

(Note: believe it or not the drumming on these songs are _not_ mechanically/electronically enhanced)


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2017)

AfterHours said:


> (unless there's enough biased Beatles fans to select Starr)


Don't start. Why single out Beatles fans with accusations of bias? By the same token, Bruford will win because of 'biased' King Crimson fans, Carl Palmer will win 'because' of ELP fans...

IMO, there's no such thing as 'the greatest drummer', since most of them played with a band and what they could do was limited by what the band played. Seeing such a question prompts me to visit the Drummerworld website and sample the clips on offer...

http://www.drummerworld.com/drummerchoice.html

Drummers I have enjoyed listening to in their role as driver of rhythm in their bands have included Moon, Bruford, Chambers, Bozzio, Collins, Moerlen, Clarke. Drummers who are more restrained and 'illustrative' include Katché, Starr, Selway, Wyatt. Drummers who do more solo work include Wackerman.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

MacLeod said:


> Don't start. Why single out Beatles fans with accusations of bias? By the same token, Bruford will win because of 'biased' King Crimson fans, Carl Palmer will win 'because' of ELP fans


Why not? Is it possible to be a more average drummer than Ringo Starr? His inclusion among the likes of Keith Moon, Neil Peart, Charlie Watts, John Bonham, etc, and to not include so many others in his place, is delusional, and disrespectful to the great drummers of rock history (good thing this isn't a Jazz list too!). Over 20+ years, Ive never encountered a fanbase of any artist (any art form) that was, on average, more misinformed or exaggerative of their band's talents/accomplishments (granted, I make it a point never to discuss music with, say, Justin Beiber fans!) ... Obviously not applicable to all Beatles fans. After all, I am a fan of some of their albums, and miscellaneous other songs, even some outside of their more creative period.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2017)

AfterHours said:


> Ive never encountered a fanbase of any artist (any art form) that was, on average, more misinformed or exaggerative of their band's talents/accomplishments


Given we're talking about the word 'fan', if your statement makes any sense at all, it's hardly surprising, and in my experience, applies to many of those I've met who were fans of Zeppelin and Tull as much as any other rock band.

Starr was the best drummer for The Beatles. I'll not make any greater claim for him than that. And once Moon 'left' The Who, The Who was not the same band. Are The Rolling Stones without Wyman and Jones, the same band that excelled in the early to mid-60s? In other words, the fit of each member - perhaps especially the drummer - is important. That's why I think the question may be fun (as each biased fan makes his/her claims) but not really a valid search.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

MacLeod said:


> Starr was the best drummer for The Beatles.


Nonsense. He could hardly have been more unimaginative. Come to think of it, in all of Rock history from 1963-present, it is difficult to think of a more mediocre drummer of a good (or greater) band than Ringo Starr. Any other drummer from this list could've filled in and done exactly what he did plus added much more creative touches or, even (gasp!) some extra doses of emotional conviction (!!!), to their music.

Re: Led Zepp/Bonham ... I agree that Bonham's place can be exaggerated a bit too, but at least it has some basis in reality. ... I don't think I've ever met any frothing at the mouth Tull fans.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2017)

AfterHours said:


> I don't think I've ever met any frothing at the mouth Tull fans.


I can't help your limited experience! 



AfterHours said:


> Any other drummer from this list could've filled in


At least as nonsensical as you claim my opinion to be. He was the drummer they had and there's an end to it. If you like whay the produced, you'll be happy with them. I'm not about to start claiming that _Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds _could have been so much better if only Gene Krupa or Buddy Rich were behind the kit. :lol:


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Jaki Liebezeit:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Both my Bestmeter and my Greatestmeter remain irrepairably broken, so I cannot offer an appropriate answer. I do enjoy the drumming especially of Baker, Peart, Bonham, others on the list, but also that of Phil Collins over the years, both with Genesis and for his solo efforts.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2017)

Buddy Rich...greatest drummer to look like Jerry Lewis.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

MacLeod said:


> Buddy Rich...greatest drummer to look like Jerry Lewis.


And, allegedly, as unpleasant as each other.


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

AfterHours said:


> Ringo Starr :lol:


I once read that all other three Beatles were actually better drummers than Ringo Starr. But somehow Ringo fitted into the picture perfectly (and I believe he got most attention of girls so he enhanced the early fanbase of the group).

For me John Bonham is the greatest rock drummer of all time. I know this is poor taste, because all experts claim that Bonham is not a great drummer, but for some reason his drumming attracts my attention more than any other drummer and while he got my attention I always enjoy his playing very much: for me his drumming elevates every song of Led Zeppelin to higher grounds.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

AfterHours said:


> Why not? Is it possible to be a more average drummer than Ringo Starr? His inclusion among the likes of Keith Moon, Neil Peart, Charlie Watts, John Bonham, etc, and to not include so many others in his place, is delusional, and disrespectful to the great drummers of rock history (good thing this isn't a Jazz list too!). Over 20+ years, *Ive never encountered a fanbase of any artist (any art form) that was, on average, more misinformed or exaggerative of their band's talents/accomplishments* (granted, I make it a point never to discuss music with, say, Justin Beiber fans!) ... Obviously not applicable to all Beatles fans. After all, I am a fan of some of their albums, and miscellaneous other songs, even some outside of their more creative period.


So you know better? Since your opinion is so strikingly consistent with Scaruffi, I'm going be attacking Scaruffi, who is the source of many of your opinions. Him putting down the Beatles and elevating Beefheart, Wyatt, Buckley, and Red Crayola is a very specific, singular view, which is good, but also very narrow and imbalanced. So while it's interesting, his opinion shouldn't be taken too seriously. From reading his reviews he seems to have no knowledge of musical theory or composition, and prefers to delve in extraneous non-musical qualities. I never heard a single comment from him on the constructs of the music he is reviewing, other than gearing some very rudimentary, general elements that mean nothing by themselves, towards his bias. He is incapable of producing a musical analysis like Howard Goodall did with the Beatles. He can't knock down the Beatles musically, and he was dead wrong in saying none of their contemporaries ever spoke highly of them as I proved on another thread with Keith Richards and Leonard Bernstein (need I find more examples? ). Any attempt to elevate Beefheart's Trout Mask over Rite of Spring was just nonsensical, as Rite of Spring is at the same time more complex, intricate, and developmental than Trout Mask for anyone who correctly analysed the music or looked at the score and sheet music for both.

In regards to including Starr in the list, He was top 15 in ALL the best drummers lists I've seen, so if I'm doing a disservice to the great drummers in rock, then I'm definitely not alone. He struck me as imaginitive in his accompaniments in certain songs like Rain, Strawberry Fields, and the latter half of Abbey Road.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Agamemnon said:


> I once read that all other three Beatles were actually better drummers than Ringo Starr. But somehow Ringo fitted into the picture perfectly (and I believe he got most attention of girls so he enhanced the early fanbase of the group).
> 
> For me John Bonham is the greatest rock drummer of all time. I know this is poor taste, because all experts claim that Bonham is not a great drummer, but for some reason his drumming attracts my attention more than any other drummer and while he got my attention I always enjoy his playing very much: for me his drumming elevates every song of Led Zeppelin to higher grounds.


Huh, I've heard most saying he is top 2, along with Moon, some being #1. From work I got to know 2 drummers in recording bands that say Bonham is the best.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Ringo Starr was competent rather than brilliant but with virtually all Beatles music he didn't need to be anything else, did he? That's not criticising Starr or the Beatles, it's merely the fact that the Beatles made great music which did not require flamboyant drumming. For me his best moments are on the aforementioned _Rain_ (a style which seemed to be copied by a welter of Brit-pop drummers in the 90s) and the way he handles the fiddly 'I need a fix'.../'Mother Superior jump the gun' section of _Happiness is a Warm Gun_.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> So you know better? Since your opinion is so strikingly consistent with Scaruffi, I'm going be attacking Scaruffi, who is the source of many of your opinions. Him putting down the Beatles and elevating Beefheart, Wyatt, Buckley, and Red Crayola is a very specific, singular view, which is good, but also very narrow and imbalanced. So while it's interesting, his opinion shouldn't be taken too seriously. From reading his reviews he seems to have no knowledge of musical theory or composition, and prefers to delve in extraneous non-musical qualities. I never heard a single comment from him on the constructs of the music he is reviewing, other than gearing some very rudimentary, general elements that mean nothing by themselves, towards his bias. He is incapable of producing a musical analysis like Howard Goodall did with the Beatles. He can't knock down the Beatles musically, and he was dead wrong in saying none of their contemporaries ever spoke highly of them as I proved on another thread with Keith Richards and Leonard Bernstein (need I find more examples? ). Any attempt to elevate Beefheart's Trout Mask over Rite of Spring was just nonsensical, as Rite of Spring is at the same time more complex, intricate, and developmental than Trout Mask for anyone who correctly analysed the music or looked at the score and sheet music for both.
> 
> In regards to including Starr in the list, He was top 15 in ALL the best drummers lists I've seen, so if I'm doing a disservice to the great drummers in rock, then I'm definitely not alone. He struck me as imaginitive in his accompaniments in certain songs like Rain, Strawberry Fields, and the latter half of Abbey Road.


Re: So you know better? ... Well, there is some or a lot of subjectivity at play as in all things art, but aside from that: Yes, in the sense that I've assimilated far more art than any hardcore Beatles fan I've ever met, and can therefore compare their work to the history of art in its proper context. Of course, it's still subjective in the end, but I would also say that I have never seen someone else take a similar path of experience and then draw the conclusion that The Beatles were among the most significant artists in rock (or any) history.

Re: Scaruffi ... Scaruffi actually talks about composition quite a bit, and the technical side of music quite a bit, _when necessary_. In general he discusses the _result_ of the music (emotionally/conceptually/creatively) in relation to the art at hand, and in relation to rock history. I'm not sure why this is so hard to understand or how it could possibly be invalid (aside from the subjective aspect of simply disagreeing with him). I haven't seen a single bit of in depth analysis of your own that even approaches the lengths or detail he's gone to (with works he cares about).

Re: Goodall ... If an analysis such as Howard Goodall's leads one to believe the Beatles are the most significant artists since Beethoven, then I would pass, as he is ignoring the resulting music which is the only thing that is important in the end (and granting way too much significance to other factors). And also, clearly hasn't indulged in the same evaluation and "insights" as to thousands of artists that were and are far more musically advanced/striking and creative than The Beatles (aside from the popularity/cultural phenomenon).

Re: TMR or Rite of Spring ... I don't think Scaruffi has ever compared the two (unless I'm mistaken). If you're referring to me, I think you're granting way too much significance to my statement that I think TMR is the greater work, that it takes its art to a greater extent. That it goes much further, to a greater extent than Rite of Spring is true even if only for the simple fact that it is a far longer work and continues innovating the entire time. Whether one thinks TMR is "better" is up to them. But I think Rite of Spring is among the greatest works of music in history too, so I don't understand why this is such a big deal to you.

Re: Starr ... He is on the lists because he was one of The Beatles, and it is practically an obligation. I'm sure George Harrison is among the greatest guitarists rivaling Jimi Hendrix ... and ... what-the-hell, Paul McCartney would rival Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau if you were to do a combined poll of Classical/Rock vocalists. If you think Ringo was a truly extraordinary drummer, by all means...


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Agamemnon said:


> I once read that all other three Beatles were actually better drummers than Ringo Starr.


I've never read that, but it doesn't surprise me at all. I went with some friends to a show 2 weeks ago where their sons were playing in an amateur high school band that was playing covers of The Beatles + The Monkees' I'm a Believer. And although they weren't as good at harmonies, and none of them were as good as Lennon's vocals, they were each vastly superior technicians (of guitar, bass and drums) than their Beatles counterparts (despite being random amateurs) and the songs bristled with heft and a frantic, vibrant, extra degree of excitement (in those parts).


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Phil and AfterHours, I think the two of you may want to spend this year's summer holiday together! And have a conference! You really have a lot to talk about. :lol:


----------



## FranzS (May 27, 2017)

I am in trouble with the whole concept of "greatest" - since these guys played in different bands we have no way to compare them, furthermore when I think of an artist like Peter Gabriel IMHO it does not make much difference if the drummer is Collins, Marotta or Katché, it is Peter Gabriel's drumming anyway. You can be the greatest when you define the song, who was the drummer on Fifty Ways to Leave Your Lover? Steve Gadd? OK, so he is great but how many times has he done that? Same goes with Levon Helm and The Weight. No doubt Keith Moon defined the Who sound, but he had the freedom to do that, how do we know if another (better?) drummer would have performed when allowed such a leading role? so maybe in the end rock drummers are an overrated bunch.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

FranzS said:


> I am in trouble with the whole concept of "greatest" - since these guys played in different bands we have no way to compare them, furthermore when I think of an artist like Peter Gabriel IMHO it does not make much difference if the drummer is Collins, Marotta or Katché, it is Peter Gabriel's drumming anyway. You can be the greatest when you define the song, who was the drummer on Fifty Ways to Leave Your Lover? Steve Gadd? OK, so he is great but how many times has he done that? Same goes with Levon Helm and The Weight. No doubt Keith Moon defined the Who sound, but he had the freedom to do that, how do we know if another (better?) drummer would have performed when allowed such a leading role? so maybe in the end rock drummers are an overrated bunch.


I think I agree with this, with the exception of those drummers who were clearly very important sources of input in shaping how the music was to sound; co-equals with the other members. Trios allow this more, so we have Ginger Baker and Neil Peart. And we have Bonham of Led Zep because Led Zep was about being quite different from just about everybody else.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Casebearer said:


> Phil and AfterHours, I think the two of you may want to spend this year's summer holiday together! And have a conference! You really have a lot to talk about. :lol:


I think arguments can appear exaggerated by the internet, by the text of it all which isn't always the best at showing nuance, facial expression, tone of voice. My life is quite busy. When I post here it is usually from my phone, and I don't have a ton of time to beat around the bush, so my directness can appear more antagonistic than it really is. Sometimes it really is, and I try and distinguish the two so it is evident! :lol: In the end, Phil and I just have different views and criteria, especially in Rock and probably Jazz.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Don't forget Clive Bunker and Barriemore Barlow.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

There should be separate categories for prog and regular rock. It is silly comparing drummers like Bruford, Bozio, Chester Thompson and Gavin Harrison with the likes of Watts, Moon, and Starr.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2017)

Itullian said:


> Don't forget Clive Bunker and Barriemore Barlow.


That set me looking for them on Youtube and it seemed that Bunker was not quite as relaxed as Barlow. I then watched Peart, and Collins with Thompson. This reminded me how much I liked Bozzio both with Zappa and UK.

In fact, it proved that drum solos, when they can strut their stuff, can get very tedious and it seemed to me that drummers have to have something to play along to and not just bugger about with a bigger and bigger kit.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

For some reason I tend to pay less attention to the drummers. I like the thunderous, tribal approach of Keith Moon, and also the more light sophisticated jazzy style of a Pip Pyle (not in the list). And the funky style of a Ziggy Modeliste.
And for all my limited understanding of the instrument, I like Jim White of the Dirty three for his "organic" sound.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

MacLeod said:


> In fact, it proved that drum solos, when they can strut their stuff, can get very tedious and it seemed to me that drummers have to have something to play along to and not just bugger about with a bigger and bigger kit.


So true! The drum solo is not one of humankind's best inventions. Drumming is the essential skeleton giving structure and shape to the living body of music. But when the flesh is stripped away to reveal only the underlying skeleton, the result is irritating, jarring, and ultimately boring (to these ears).

Under "Other", I would add Stephen Perkins of Jane's Addiction and Max Weinberg of the E Street Band. Weinberg sits at his kit looking like an accountant, yet producing thunder behind The Boss.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Terry Bozio
Aynsley Dunbar
Chester Thompson
Gil Matthews


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

Why are people dissing Ringo when he wasn't a Rock drummer but a Pop one?

If you want to mix genres then no-one on that list comes anywhere near the planet that Chris Coleman, Keith Carlock, Omar Hakim, Dave Weckl and a few dozen others I could mention, live on.

Horses for courses! And those records without Ringo would be less interesting. Don't take my word for it....


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Aynsley Dunbar! I once took the time to list all of the bands/artists with whom Aynsley Dunbar played....

Bluesbreakers
Jeff Beck Group
Retaliation
Blue Whale
Mothers of Invention
Flo & Eddie
Journey
Jefferson Starship
Whitesnake
David Bowie
John Mayall
Bonzo Dog Band
Lou Reed
Nils Lofgren

Am I missing anyone?

Afterthought: under "Other", let's include Stewart Copeland of The Police. Another case of a drummer as a co-equal member of a trio.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Christian Vander solo Korusz

There are many solos of him on YT. He is also the main composer in the work he does.





magma "last seven minutes" only drums view

Palmer is also the most complex musically, with Collins and Bruford also up there.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2017)

Petwhac said:


> Why are people dissing Ringo when he wasn't a Rock drummer but a Pop one?


Thanks - some great quotes which perfectly illustrate how good Starr was and what a drummer should be.

"It's that sloppy, swampy, falling down the stairs kind of sound, it is the coolest thing ever."
"Sitting inside the song"
"If you can do this, and have people dancing, you're a f****** badass"


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

We all know that there is no 'best' drummer in any genre. There are just drummers with different personalities who stand out as part of bands or music we like. 

If I was really going to try and be objective, there's always been one drummer who would be on anyone's go to list for a session or a gig. The guy who just sits on the groove in any style. Steve Gadd. Rock, country, funk or fusion. And of course that opening to '50 Ways To Leave Your Lover'.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2017)

Petwhac said:


> There are just drummers with different personalities who stand out as part of bands or music we like.


John Bonham seems to me one of the best examples of this. I mean, I can't stand Led Zeppelin, and Bonham didn't play with anyone else (well he did a little, but not to anything like the same extent as others on the list), so he can only be on this list because Zep fans love Zep.


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

MacLeod said:


> John Bonham seems to me one of the best examples of this. I mean, I can't stand Led Zeppelin, and Bonham didn't play with anyone else (well he did a little, but not to anything like the same extent as others on the list), so he can only be on this list because Zep fans love Zep.


Well, I think you may be doing him a small disservice.
He was a huge part of their overall sound that's for sure. Not just his playing style which was great for them but also the drum sound on some of the recordings which still stand as a reference for engineers and producers.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2017)

Petwhac said:


> Well, I think you may be doing him a small disservice.


I'm sure you're right. After all, if I hate Zeppelin, I'm not going to be listening to them very much am I? so I have little to base my assertion on!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2017)

Earl Palmer, the man who invented rock n roll drumming.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2017)

Some of Earl Palmer's fine drumming:





Even shows Earl's picture.
















Also listen to pretty much anything Fats Domino or Little Richard did in the 50s, that's all Earl.


----------



## MissKittysMom (Mar 2, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Bruford on twice because he played for 2 great bands... ok, just a screwup


Yes
King Crimson
Genesis
UK
Bruford
Earthworks


----------



## MissKittysMom (Mar 2, 2017)

Although I voted for Bill Bruford, my real favorite is Michael Giles, one of the founding members of King Crimson. Versatile and extremely inventive, as well as a decent vocalist.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Petwhac said:


> Why are people dissing Ringo when he wasn't a Rock drummer but a Pop one?


Because it's a poll of the "greatest" drummers, which implies that one is among the most extraordinary and outstanding in Rock history. It's not (or shouldn't be) a poll of those that fared okay in the songs they played, were un-extraordinary, and that we have to make concessions for just because of the limited format of the genre they performed in. One wouldn't include the pianist for the band Hansen (Youtube: 



) among the likes of Richter, Argerich, Arrau, Pollini, Kempff and Gilels for the title of "greatest pianist" with the concession that "he fared just fine in the pop songs he was performing".


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2017)

Hardly a valid analogy. We can all see the gulf between classical piano and pop piano. The more valid would be to compare the pianist from Hansen with Tony Banks or Rick Wakeman and point out that playing in the style of Wakeman when what is wanted is the style of Hansen would be ludicrous.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

MacLeod said:


> We can all see the gulf between classical piano and pop piano.


Yes, that's why it's a valid analogy, though your attempt to make what I said seem overly literal doesn't disguise the obvious. We can all see the massive gulf between Ringo's drumming and anyone on this list ... or really, any above average-to-great drummer that comes to mind. Honestly: name a good-or-better band that incorporates drums and the chances are you will find a superior drummer, pop music or otherwise.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

For me, my favourite Rock Drummers would be either Ian Paice of Deep Purple or Bill Ward of Black Sabbath. There so many great drummers but these are the first two to come to mind.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2017)

AfterHours said:


> though your attempt to make what I said seem overly literal doesn't disguise the obvious.


I don't understand what you mean here.


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

AfterHours said:


> Because it's a poll of the "greatest" drummers, which implies that one is among the most extraordinary and outstanding in Rock history. It's not (or shouldn't be) a poll of those that fared okay in the songs they played, were un-extraordinary, and that we have to make concessions for just because of the limited format of the genre they performed in. One wouldn't include the pianist for the band Hansen (Youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> ) among the likes of Richter, Argerich, Arrau, Pollini, Kempff and Gilels for the title of "greatest pianist" with the concession that "he fared just fine in the pop songs he was performing".


The OP says rock drummer. As I said earlier, if you want to include funk and fusion then Coleman, Carlock, Weckl, Hakim, Gadd, Erskine are better drummers than any on that list by a long way.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

Watch from about the 3 minute mark!! And from about 4'18"!


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Petwhac said:


> The OP says rock drummer. As I said earlier, if you want to include funk and fusion then Coleman, Carlock, Weckl, Hakim, Gadd, Erskine are better drummers than any on that list by a long way.


Though I don't particularly disagree with your point about those other drummers (to an extent), my post did say:

"...which implies that one is among the most extraordinary and outstanding in *Rock* history."


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

MacLeod said:


> I don't understand what you mean here.


Just that I wasn't trying to be perfectly literal in how "exact" the correlation, genre-to-genre was. Just the general idea, an expression of the gap between them. My example was somewhat "exaggerated for effect", but not by that much. Though very far from a masterpiece and not something I personally listen to, I actually think that Hanson song is just as good as many Beatles songs. Its no less successfully melodic and exuberant, and a similar degree of emotional conviction as most of their pre-1966 peak-Beatlemania repertoire.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)

AfterHours said:


> Just that I wasn't trying to be perfectly literal in how "exact" the correlation, genre-to-genre was. Just the general idea, an expression of the gap between them. My example was somewhat "exaggerated for effect", but not by that much. Though very far from a masterpiece and not something I personally listen to, I actually think that Hanson song is just as good as many Beatles songs. Its no less successfully melodic and exuberant, and a similar degree of emotional conviction as most of their pre-1966 peak-Beatlemania repertoire.


So your comparisons within, without and across genres are not to be taken too literally, despite your insistence that the OP is talking about *rock *drummers. I can't follow your argument any longer.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

MacLeod said:


> So your comparisons within, without and across genres are not to be taken too literally, despite your insistence that the OP is talking about *rock *drummers. I can't follow your argument any longer.


Oh well... I wasn't under the impression you were trying to.


----------



## huntsman (Jan 28, 2013)

Jon Bonham.

Surprised to see no mention of Lars Ulrich, tbh. :tiphat:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

"Surprised to see no mention of Lars Ulrich, tbh."

maybe because there are more jokes about Ulrich as a terrible musician than for any other drummer. Not my opinion, but I've never seen a lot of admiration for his skills, to put it very mildly.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Levon Helm
Phil Collins
Billy Cobham
Steve Smith
Ansley Dunbar
Steve Gadd
Marco Minnemann
Chester Thompson


----------



## huntsman (Jan 28, 2013)

norman bates said:


> "Surprised to see no mention of Lars Ulrich, tbh."
> 
> maybe because there are more jokes about Ulrich as a terrible musician than for any other drummer. Not my opinion, but I've never seen a lot of admiration for his skills, to put it very mildly.


His stand against file sharing garnered a lot of enemies, so I think he went out of fashion, much like Phil Collins has done...


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I voted for Bill Bruford, for the imagination of his improvisation, his sense of drama, and what I can only describe as a melodic approach in his playing. He was patient and always seemed to be thinking in big spans, spinning out long phrases, building gradually and then — adding that perfect genius stroke at exactly the right moment. His playing on the improv, Starless and Bible Black (King Crimson, Concertgebouw, Nov. 1973) is a prime example. Or the version of Doctor Diamond in Pittsburgh, April 1974. Or his various introductions to Indiscipline in the 80s and 90s. Not to mention superb technique and his other percussion playing.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Bozio is the only one I truly love on this list


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Peart has the cool rhythmic displacement stuff but I'm not much of a fan of Rush (too standard rock n' roll for my prog)


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Bo Burnham isn't that bad either but I fail to see him as a drummer


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

ST4 said:


> Bozio is the only one I truly love on this list


Go Bozio


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Bobby Caldwell......


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Go Bozio


It's a drum organ!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

If I had to pick one guy for world's greatest drummer at the present time, it's Marco Minnemann. And this trio as a whole is phenomenal.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Animal from the Muppets


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Wow!



Petwhac said:


> Watch from about the 3 minute mark!! And from about 4'18"!


and Good Lord!!!!

Strange Magic beat me to it and I'm surprised no one else brought up Stewart Copeland. He's probably going to be the one to fill in for Peart in Rush. I'm glad I got to see Peart on his last and (probably) final tour: 40th Anniversary RUSH tour. But I have to say, I was a bit dissapointed in that show. You can tell he was "done." His heart was not into it. It seemed like it was a "job" for him to be playing.

I think Copeland will do a stellar job.

V


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Animal from the Muppets


Better than Ringo, actually :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

AfterHours said:


> Better than Ringo, actually :lol:


Ah Ringo's Ok but what about Paul he just wont put the sticks down.............


----------



## KJ von NNJ (Oct 13, 2017)

Danny Seraphine (Chicago, classic years. an original member)
Phil Ehart (Kansas)
Neil Peart (Rush)
Carl Palmer (Atomic Rooster, ELP, Asia)
Bill Bruford (Yes , King Crimson, UK, Solo. It's all good)
Phil Collins (Genesis, Brand X)
Guy Evans ( Van der Graaf Generator, VERY underrated)
Vinnie Calaiuta (Frank Zappa, lots more)
John Bonham (Led Zeppelin, need I say more?)
Mike Portnoy (Dream Theatre, countless others...wow)


----------



## KJ von NNJ (Oct 13, 2017)

Thrash metal drummer - Dave Lombardo of Slayer. Slayer can never get back what they lost in Lombardo. He has a spontaneous kind of style that is VERY RARE among drummers who play this kind of music. THE greatest thrash drummer ever.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

KJ von NNJ said:


> Danny Seraphine (Chicago, classic years. an original member)
> Phil Ehart (Kansas)
> Neil Peart (Rush)
> Carl Palmer (Atomic Rooster, ELP, Asia)
> ...


Now that is a good call.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Mitch Mitchell
Mike Giles
David Garibaldi
Bobby Caldwell


----------

